# Student performing at NBA game tonight!



## Seabrook (Nov 18, 2005)

I am very proud to say that my new student, Heather Grandy, who is a black belt in Shorinji-Ryu Karate, and who now cross trains under me in American Kenpo, will be in Oklahoma City today (Nov 18/05) getting ready to perform a karate demo during the New Orleans vs Atlanta NBA game with her XMA Performance Team tonight. 

With a crowd of over 18,000 expected this will be the biggest audience Heather has performed in front of to date!! The game is being shown on WPXA so anyone with U.S. satellite might be able to watch. 


Go Heather! 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 18, 2005)

Good Luck Heather ! :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 18, 2005)

You must be very proud of your student.artyon: 
Terry


----------



## MJS (Nov 18, 2005)

Thats Awesome!!  Congrats!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 18, 2005)

Totally cool!!!

-Michael


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 18, 2005)

Absolutly great  
My best to all of them I hope it goes off with out a flaw in the preformance


----------



## Aqua4ever (Nov 18, 2005)

Thinking of her and wishing good luck. 
I've heard of Heather before...somewhere...and am sure she will do well
Aqua


----------



## Southwell (Nov 18, 2005)

Go Heather, we're proud of you.


----------

